# Hello



## eachdaynewstart (Dec 3, 2012)

Been lurking now I'm posting. Married 17 years.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome!!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

You've been lurking for six years?? Wow, I thought I lurked a long time...

BIG welcome.


----------

